# Bearded hen!!!



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Shot what i thought was a long beard but ended up being a long beard allright but its a hen!! I was set up in some thick cover and visibly seen its beard as it was walking but didnt realize it was a hen until i got up to it.I was hunting one particular tom that is really call shy so i set up in a area i know that he frequents and wasnt doing any calling just hanging out waiting.Well when i seen its beard i figured it was him but he was actually trailing her which i didnt know until after i shot and seen him run off.Hopefully i'll have a shot at him next year because ive played cat n mouse with him for the last few days and hes definately a old tom.

Heres a few pics of the bearded hen,,,,when i shot her she rolled down a enbankment into a drainage ditch and looks quite wet,,,plus it was raining out to boot.I took her homw and put the blow dryer to it for a few better pics.The beard measured 6"for most of the beard but theres about 8 strains that actually measure 8".underneath her was quite a few missing feathers from which im assumeing is from sitting on her nest?Of course she has a very short snood and is spurless.

If anyone in NE Ohio knows of a good turkey taxidermist send me over his number,,,,A bearded hen may look pretty cool in the man cave.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats on the hen, not many of them out there. 
I saw a first year hen with a stubby little beard & she could not have weighed more than 8 lbs. Hope she grows up because I'd love to take her when fully grown.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

unique bird, what it weigh?

i tooo know a bearded hen and she even has a mustash.lol.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

ezbite said:


> unique bird, what it weigh?
> 
> i tooo know a bearded hen and she even has a mustash.lol.


Are you going to bag her.....LOL


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Thanks guys,,,i didnt weigh her but she wasnt that heavy at all,,,im thinking about 10-11 lbs? 

This was the first time i turkey hunted in about 8-10 years so im happy i filled my 2 tags.I really had a good time going afterwork in the afternoon and hunting till sunset,,,i hope the state continues that trend.Looking forward to getting back in the woods this fall bowhunting and some more turkey hunting!

Kdog


----------

